# Problème Synchro iCal (contenant Google agenda)



## bioXyd (28 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai beau chercher un peu partout, je ne trouve pas de réponse correspondant à mon souci :
Je synchronise mon Google Agenda avec iCal... sans problème : le calendrier principal et les calendriers "délégués" apparaissent bien dans iCal. Mais dès que je synchronise mon iPod Touch avec iCal... seul le calendrier principal apparait... (c'est le seul qui apparait dans iTune : impossible de lui faire "trouver" les calendriers délégués qui sont pourtant liés au principal).
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ?  merci...

Mac Book Black 2GHz/2Go -- OS X.5.7  --- iPod Touch 16Go - OS 2.2.1

Pas le bon endroit, les problèmes de ce genre, c'est dans iGeneration qu'on les traite. On y va !


----------



## Nicholasb24 (2 Juin 2009)

Salut, 

Pourrais-tu me dire comment tu synchronises Google Agenda avec iCal, svp.

Que dois-je faire dans iCal et que dois-je faire dans Google Agenda.
J'ai vus que je devais m'abonner, mais je ne sais pas quoi marquer comme adresse.


Merci de ta réponse


----------



## stooph (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Etant donné que j'ai le même problème, voici comment j'ai synchronisé mon Google Agenda avec mon iCal.

Je suis donc allé dans les Préférences d'iCal, sous l'onglet "Comptes". Là, j'ai créé le compte CalDav classique correspondant à mon Google Agenda (celui de mon compte Google que nous appellerons XXX@gmail.com). Dans la partie "Délégation", je vois apparaître tous les calendriers auxquels mon compte XXX@gmail.com me permet d'accéder. Je coche alors ceux que je veux voir apparaître dans mon iCal. 

J'ai les mêmes symptômes que bioXyd : la synchros de tous mes calendriers liés au compte XXX@gmail.com (le principal comme les délégués) se fait parfaitement entre iCal et GoogleAgenda. En revanche, dans mon iPhone, seul apparaît le calendrier principal, et pas les délégués. Et tout comme bioXyd, les calendriers délégués n'apparaissent pas dans les options de synchro sous iTunes.

Je ne sais pas si j'ai fait avancer le schmilblick, mais une réponse à ce problème reviendrait presque à me sauver la vie (toute proportion gardée ).

Merci d'avance.

stooph.


----------



## Nicolas_D (6 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous,
Avez-vous regardé dans iTunes pour les préférences de l'iPhone _Appareils>iPhone>Infos>Calendriers_ si vous aviez bien indiqué que vous souhaitez synchroniser tous les calendriers et que Google Calendar est bien indiqué parmis ces calendriers.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h48 ----------




stooph a dit:


> En revanche, dans mon iPhone, seul apparaît le calendrier principal, et pas les délégués. Et tout comme bioXyd, les calendriers délégués n'apparaissent pas dans les options de synchro sous iTunes.



Hum... on dirait bien que c'est plus compliqué que je ne l'avais supposé. Il semblerait que iCal de l'iPhone/iPod Touch ne reconnaît pas les _sous_-calendriers. Peut-être est-ce une limitation propre à iCal sur iPhone OS 3.0 !!!
N'est-il pas possible de créer avec Google Calendar différents calendriers principaux (dirons-nous) au lieu des délégués. iCal sur Mac verrait plusieurs comptes, de même pour iCal sur iPod Touch.

Vous voyez ce que je veux dire ?


----------



## stooph (8 Septembre 2009)

> N'est-il pas possible de créer avec Google Calendar différents calendriers principaux (dirons-nous) au lieu des délégués. iCal sur Mac verrait plusieurs comptes, de même pour iCal sur iPod Touch.



Malheureusement, il s'agit de calendriers dont je n'ai pas "le contrôle", et qui sont partagés entre de nombreuses personnes. Difficile donc de changer le mode de fonctionnement.

Merci en tout cas pour le coup de main.

Il se trouve que j'ai trouvé la solution ! Je vous la soumets donc, pour ceux qui rencontreraient le problème également.
Si vous souhaiter faire une synchro globale Google Agenda / iCal sur Mac / iPhone (ou iPod) sur ces calendriers délégués (et ça marche d'ailleurs aussi pour les calendriers principaux), il faut créer sur son iPhone (je ne sais pas si ça existe sur iPod ou sur les iPhone avec un OS antérieur au 3.0) un serveur Exchange (eh oui, Microsoft est dans la place :mouais. Ainsi, dès que vous ferez une modification sur l'un des calendriers (sur le web, sur iCal, sur l'iPhone), elle sera directement répercutée sur les autres. Génial, non ?

Trève de blabla, si vous voulez entrer dans le vif du sujet, ça se passe ici.

J'espère que ça servira ... 

Bonne continuation.


----------



## Nicolas_D (9 Septembre 2009)

Et pour ceux qui veulent passer à la caisse, il y a Spanning Sync.
Si vous souhaitez connaître la différence avec Google Sync voici un descriptif de l'auteur de l'app.


----------



## grodwar (7 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

désolé de "up" sauvagement le post mais depuis le temps n'y a t il pas une solution propre et simple (car le serveur exchange non merci ). C'est quand même bizarre, avant il y avait un tweak pour récupérer les calendriers google dans ical et ça fonctionnait bien avec l'Iphone mais ce n'est plus possible??


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2010)

*Mail, Calendar, & Contacts Setup: Choosing Which Calendars to Sync*

Print 
  Google Sync allows you to choose up to 25 Calendars with the Calendar app on your iPhone (on iPhone OS 3.0).  To select which calendars to sync to your iPhone, follow the steps below: 


 Open the Safari browser on your phone and go to http://m.google.com/sync.
 Sign in with your account and select your phone from the list of devices you've set up for Google Sync.
 Bookmark this page so you can return to it easily.


----------



## ubusky (9 Septembre 2010)

yop,

j'ai essayé la méthode exchange, et je n'arrive pas à avoir mes calendriers délégués... je sais si cela joue un rôle mais je suis en CHuiCHe...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h35 ----------

je me réponds à moi-même, j'ai enfin réussi... ne me demander pas comment, mais j'ai réussi... il y a un calendrier à double mais pour l'instant je vais faire avec...


----------

